
Heroku2scalingo: migrate from Heroku to Scalingo in a minute - _Soulou
http://blog.scalingo.com/post/130326633413/heroku2scalingo-migrate-from-heroku-to-scalingo
======
adam-_-
Has anyone used scalingo? How has the experience been? The pricing is
favourable but I've never heard of them.

~~~
andrelaszlo
Maybe they're leveraging the recent outrage over Heroku/CISA?

[https://www.youbetrayedus.org/heroku/](https://www.youbetrayedus.org/heroku/)

~~~
fomb
Which isn't even a thing. [https://www.salesforce.com/company/news-
press/press-releases...](https://www.salesforce.com/company/news-press/press-
releases/2015/09/150925.jsp)

~~~
andrelaszlo
That's nice!

------
jmnicolas
Looks interesting for Europeans that don't want their servers accessed /
seized by the FBI, but they should clarify if they own the servers or rent
them to an US cloud company (Amazon / MS etc).

On their data-center page they just show a map with their 2 data-centers (both
are in France, they might use OVH).

~~~
michaelmior
I assume you mean rent them _from_ a US company?

~~~
maximedev
No, they are French, based in France.

~~~
xj9
"they should clarify if they own the servers or rent them to an US cloud
company (Amazon / MS etc)."

I think that was a grammatical question. As in, they don't rent _to_ AWS or
MS, but _from_ them. (not that they actually do either)

------
hellofunk
This is very nice to see another contender in the PaaS arena, one that also
uses the mechanisms Heroku put in place. What really remains to be seen,
however, is the reliability of the service. Our production app has been on
Heroku for over a year now and we've had very little issue with things, and
there is certainly a lot that can go wrong in a complex environment.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Good point. I have different reliability requirements, I think, from most
developers. Since I like to travel a lot, my measurement for reliability is
how secure I feel that my apps will stay running on server reboots or
equipment failure/replacement.

I consider most VPS vendors to be reliable in the sense that as long as
/etc/roc.local, or a modern equivalent, starts all services on reboot. But, I
feel more secure with a PaaS provider who I trust. For now I am using Azure
for VPS (Bizspark participant) and Heroku and Bluemix for PaaS.

------
mark_l_watson
I like to use PaaS so it is good to see competition. It looks like a 512MB
instance is about half way between Heroku hobby and professional plans: $7 to
$18 to $25 per month.

The Heroku hobby plan, which is what I use, lacks the easy horizontal scaling.

------
tylerflint
How do you keep containers isolated?

Do you just run multiple docker containers from different apps on the same
host?

Do you provide any sort of network isolation between apps?

~~~
_Soulou
Currently, we are running multiple containers from different apps on the same
host. These containers are running with unprivileged users and reduced
capabilities but in the same network. It will probably change in the future
for a higher level of isolation.

------
fermigier
Is "Leo Unbekandt" the real name of your CTO, or a pseudonym ?

~~~
_Soulou
I think it's my real name, proof underneath :-)

[http://i.imgur.com/onAPdMr.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/onAPdMr.jpg)

~~~
vidarh
Any interesting story behind the surname?

(Might be worth explaining why it sounds made up/like a pseudonym: Unbekannt
in German means unknown; similar variations has the same meaning in a range of
Germanic languages)

~~~
_Soulou
Interesting not really, someone in my family made some research about its past
and return to the XVIIth century. From there, we can only make assumptions.

------
Paulods
Interesting. You should look into providing servers in Japan. Heroku won't and
it's a big issue here in Tokyo.

~~~
revicon
Heroku private spaces is available in Tokyo now...

[https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2015/9/10/heroku_private_sp...](https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2015/9/10/heroku_private_spaces_private_paas_delivered_as_a_service)

~~~
Paulods
As far as i know private spaces are part of Heroku Enterprise and
prohibitively expensive for most startups.

------
hankmander
How is it with plugins and Scalingo? We use a lot of heroku plugins for
mongodb, logging, monitoring etc.

~~~
yannski
You may find what you want from our addons list here:
[https://scalingo.com/addons](https://scalingo.com/addons) We have an addon
provider API [http://developers.scalingo.com/addon-provider-
api/](http://developers.scalingo.com/addon-provider-api/) and we're now
working with several third party providers to enrich our marketplace.

------
yeasayer
Does Scalingo offers free plan like Heroku?

~~~
yannski
Unfortunately, we had to discontinue our free plan. Too much work for no money
:/ We setup a free trial instead (30 days, no credit card required).

------
yunti
What are the uptime metrics on Scalingo? I see there are no uptime guarantees
/SLAs.
[http://www.paasify.it/vendors/scalingo](http://www.paasify.it/vendors/scalingo)
Here is heroku's uptime metric by way of benchmark.
[https://status.heroku.com/uptime?region=EU](https://status.heroku.com/uptime?region=EU)

